# Sous vide Beef Ribs



## radioguy (Oct 19, 2018)

Sorry don't have very many pictures, but I did want to share some details as these ribs were my first ones in the sous vide and soo good!  

I really do like my beef ribs.  I call them brisket on a Bone!

Started off with about a 4lb 4 bone roast.  Trimmed fat well, and rub with EVO, Chicago steak rub, plus dehydrated garlic, dried thyme. Into a zip lock with a teaspoon of roasted beef base. (GFS, bouillon) for a 55 hour bath @ 144-145F.  Remove, dry well and then seared it over the chimney starter 1/2 full lump charcoal and a few hickory chunks, blazing hot!.  Ribs were done perfectly, slight pull off the bone, tender, tender ..like brisket!   Next one will be 60 hour @ 142-143.  
















Love those Dino Bones....Yaba Daba Do!!

RG


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Oct 19, 2018)

They look great! I have a hard time finding beef ribs around me with any real meat on them. But the sv is definitely the way To go with them.


----------



## radioguy (Oct 19, 2018)

Some people find them at Costco, not at my local one.  Costco has some cut beef short ribs, those would be good too.  
I have only found them at Restaurant Depot here in Columbus Ohio. I have a friend who has a membership.  
Last time I was there I stocked up with a few roasts.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 19, 2018)

Those look fantastic!
Nice job!
Al


----------



## InThePittBBQ (Oct 19, 2018)

Those look delicious!


----------



## RickNess (Oct 19, 2018)

I've never tried sous vide...but, I have a friend who swears by it.

My question...after you take them out, do you then smoke them to IT 203?  I would think after 40 hours, the IT would be 145.  Am I missing something...or are the ribs tender at 145 similar to what they would be at if I smoked them to IT 203.


----------



## radioguy (Oct 19, 2018)

Rick 

Cooking SV is a bit different than smoking beef to IT 203.  I don't know all the science but you use time at temp to achieve tenderness.  Since it's in a vacuum no oxygen little risk to grow bad stuff.  144IT is beef medium rare, it won't be anything more/less.  55 hours gives you the tenderness .  SV pot roast is wonderful 24 + hours fork tender chuck roast.  You have to try it.

RG


----------



## RickNess (Oct 20, 2018)

thanks...sounds like I may want to cold/low temp smoke for some flavor and then SV to tenderness?  Then seer/brown for color/texture to finish?

My friend swears by SV steaks (he doesn't BBQ smoke), so I guess I wasn't even thinking about SV/smoking some of my favorite BBQ.  He actually browns the steaks in portable pizza oven to finish.

BTW...I love beef short ribs...will likely be the first thing I try...the flavor is amazing and the visual of eating giant beef bones is awesome...especially when we have company over...most people have never seen beef short ribs like that.  

Your ribs look amazing...perfect crust and medium rare...perfect.


----------

